# At the park



## surfingpigeon (Apr 28, 2005)

Today I made a visit to the park to see my little feathered friends. They have began to trust me and fly on my hand to eat. It's so very peaceful going there after a stressful day at school.  

I checked a few breeders a couple of nights ago to see about taking care of a little guy. They didn't seem to get back to me. I'll check the animal shelter too later. Do they actually uthenize the birds as quickly at the other animals? I hope not.


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

surfingpigeon said:


> Today I made a visit to the park to see my little feathered friends. They have began to trust me and fly on my hand to eat. It's so very peaceful going there after a stressful day at school.
> 
> I checked a few breeders a couple of nights ago to see about taking care of a little guy. They didn't seem to get back to me. I'll check the animal shelter too later. Do they actually uthenize the birds as quickly at the other animals? I hope not.


I would be more than happy to give you a bird. Where are you located?


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm glad that you haven't been scared off by some of the wierd posts made on this forum. My advice is to ignore them!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I agree with JGregg "ignore them!"

There are others here on this board who have good advice and who are actually very nice people.

Good luck with your feral friends and don't let them find out where you live!
Kind of a personal joke, I have approx. 50 ferals hanging out in my back yard. They knock on my patio door and would move in if I let them. 
They kinda drive me nuts sometimes!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Surfingpigeon,

Where in California are you? I may know of someone nearby who has birds or of rescued birds that need a home. I saw that Zookeeper has offered you a bird, and that is very nice of her. Her birds are beauties!

You can check at http://www.petfinder.org/ for pigeons at shelters or rescues in your area also. There are usually some pigeons and doves in need of homes.

Terry


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Well, I'm rehabbing a pair of abused fantails right now. The catch is that they won't be availible for adoption for at least 6 months. And even then they're going to be hand tame house pets, not aviary birds.


----------



## surfingpigeon (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi guys, I live in the bay area, California.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi sp, 

Another member in another thread, Happy offered you a bird as well.

You can email thru this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/private.php?do=newpm&u=3529

Definitely ignore the weird stuff. You know how humans are when there's a bunch of them opining.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am glad you did not fly from our loft SurfinPigeon! You keep up loving pigeons.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

James --

I'm so glad you are back, like so many others have said. I hope you get a pigeon soon -- you'll love having a tame bird, and I'm sure it will love being with you. Maybe you could take JGregg's fantails when they are ready to be adopted??? (I'll admit, I wish WE could snap them up -- but two is enough at the moment...)


----------

